# found an older Molson Golden Ale can



## RCO (Sep 19, 2017)

recently found this when exploring a wooded area beside a park/falls area . it was rate near the road in some leaves under some pine trees .  was surprised no one had removed it by now as it was somewhat visible 

anyways I don't really know that much about beer cans , it does appear to have been there for some time . 2 clues that its older are fact its still in OZ as Canada switched to metric system in 1970 and it only lists Toronto and Montreal breweries (  know at one point there was a few other cities listed on the cans )  

 also don't think they sell Molson Golden Ale in Canada anymore , at least I can't recall ever seeing a modern can or bottle for it 

you can see it has a lot of rust by now and one side is better than the other


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 19, 2017)

Probably dates to the mid-late 60's or early-mid 70's.  Although metrification started in 1970 it wasn't introduced onto product labels for a few more years.

I'd never even heard of Molson Golden Ale before this post, looking online it looks like it was discontinued years ago and some people still sorely miss it.


----------



## RCO (Sep 20, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> Probably dates to the mid-late 60's or early-mid 70's.  Although metrification started in 1970 it wasn't introduced onto product labels for a few more years.
> 
> I'd never even heard of Molson Golden Ale before this post, looking online it looks like it was discontinued years ago and some people still sorely miss it.



I'd also assume late 60's or early 70's , I can't recall ever seeing Molson golden for sale here . some posts online seem to indicate it might be sold in the US ? or somewhere other than Ontario ( there is pics of a newer bottle )  . but does seem to have been a brand dropped here


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 22, 2017)

From what I saw online there is another beer called Molson Golden that's sold in the US, but it's not the same stuff that was in those cans.


----------

